# Onkyo LS-T10 EnvisionCinema TV Speaker System Review Discussion Thread



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=13945&w=m[/img]*Onkyo LS-T10 EnvisionCinema TV Speaker System*

The LS-T10 TV speaker system is a member of Onkyo's EnvisionCinema family of compact, self-powered speaker systems. It caters to consumers looking to get the most efficient use of space in their living area or home theater. It is intended to perform as well as a traditional soundbar and subwoofer combo, but without the need to dedicate floor space to a sub, or shift the TV back to fit a speaker bar. It can support the weight of most flat panel TVs and has a built-in subwoofer to give you the full range of sound while taking up almost no space. TV speakers like the LS-T10 are increasingly popular, and for good reason - they offer a lot within a relatively small package. For most people, the highlights of the LS-T10 system will be convenience and simplicity, with a hefty boost audio performance from their TV. If you cannot devote any floor space to a separate subwoofer but wonder if this compact TV speaker will be a worthwhile upgrade, read on to find out how it performed and how it compares to the LS-B50 from Onkyo's EnvisionCinema line.

Read The Full Review


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Onkyo LS-T10 EnvisionCinema TV Speaker System Review Discussion Thred*

Another good review Peter! :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Onkyo LS-T10 EnvisionCinema TV Speaker System Review Discussion Thred*



mechman said:


> Another good review Peter! :T


+1 - this might be a bit more suited for the bedroom. I don't know that I need a separate sub unit...


----------

